# [Installation] Questions pour installation sur Core 2 Duo

## Oni92

J'envisage de m'acheter une nouvelle config, pour Noël, basée sur un Core 2 duo   :Twisted Evil:  et j'ai quelques questions : 

Premièrement, quel Cd-Live, avec le support des puces Jmicron et, éventuellement, Realtek RTL8110SC, recommandé pour faire une installation de Gentoo

Sinon, j'ai remarqué qu'il y a qu'un stage 3 i686 en 32 bits et un stage 3 ADM64 en 64 bits  et je voudrais savoir si ça vaut le coup de refaire un stage 2 (c'est à dire de faire un emerge -e system, si je me trompe pas) à partir du stage 3 ou pas?

Voilà, merci d'avance vos réponses  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, tout d'abord je te conseil de downloader le LiveCD 2006.1 pour x86.

Comme ça, tu vas avoir un Gentoo en 32 Bits....c'est parfait si tu veux pas trop aller de la compliqué pour débuter.

De plus,personnellement j'ai toujours fait un stage 2 lors d'une installation, car j'aime mieux optimiser mon système en partant, mais c'est une question de goût, car quand tu vas changer de version de GCC, tu vas devoir faire la fameuse commande

```

# emerge -e system

# emerge -e world

```

Donc, ça va revenir au même un jour ou l'autre.

----------

## Oni92

Je suis pas un "débutant"  (je tourne sous actuellement une Gentoo qui à été installée il y a plus de deux ans)...

Deuxièmement, j'ai bien précisé qu'il me fallait un support pour la puce JMicron (puce gérant le canal IDE/PATA sur les cartes à base de chipset P965) et vu que je compte récupérer mon disque dur actuel (qui est IDE vu que, sur ma carte mère actuelle, j'ai pas de SATA), je crois pas que ce support soit disponible sur le live CD 2006.1  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon, vu que le profile 2006.1 implique d'office gcc 4.1, je pense pas que ça soit un vrai problème... (De plus j'ai jamais fait de emerge -e system && emerge -e world lors de la sortir d'une nouvelle version gcc à vrai dire ^^')

----------

## titoucha

 *Oni92 wrote:*   

> Sinon, vu que le profile 2006.1 implique d'office gcc 4.1, je pense pas que ça soit un vrai problème... (De plus j'ai jamais fait de emerge -e system && emerge -e world lors de la sortir d'une nouvelle version gcc à vrai dire ^^')

 

Comment as-tu fait les changements de compilateur alors, car il me semble que sans recompilation de tout le système celui-ci devient instable.   :Shocked: 

----------

## Oni92

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Oni92 wrote:*   Sinon, vu que le profile 2006.1 implique d'office gcc 4.1, je pense pas que ça soit un vrai problème... (De plus j'ai jamais fait de emerge -e system && emerge -e world lors de la sortir d'une nouvelle version gcc à vrai dire ^^') 
> 
> Comment as-tu fait les changements de compilateur alors, car il me semble que sans recompilation de tout le système celui-ci devient instable.  

 

Ben recompilation au fur et a mesure des mises à jour et j'ai pas spécialement eu de problème...

----------

## titoucha

Bon, j'ai compris la dernière fois, je n'ai pas eu de chance   :Confused: 

----------

## kopp

Pour les LiveCD n'importe lequel marche pour installer Gentoo, donc trouve celui qui te convient le mieux avec les pilotes dont tu as besoins.

Pour le stage2, personnellement je l'ai fait parce que j'ai mis à jour en même temps. Si tu fais pas de sync ou installe un arbre récent, c'est peut etre pas la peine, parce que le gain de performance n'est pas fantastique.

Ensuite, pour 32 ou 64 là c'est à toi de voir. j'avous avoir hésiter et puis être parti en 32 parce que je voyais pas d'avantage à passer en 64, surtout que je ne code pas.

----------

## zeuss1414

Moi j'ai un Core 2 Duo et j'ai laisser tomber l'installation en 64bit car je n'ai pas trouvé de Live CD convaincant. Maintenant ca a peut être évolué depuis la le temps. En plus il semblerais que le passage en 64 ne soit spécialement une bonne idée car ca n'apporte pas tant de perf en plus que ca.

Dans tous les cas les C2D c'est de la bombes, je compile OO en même pas 4h  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Arf, ça m'a pris presque 7h moi...

Bon ok j'avoue, j'avais calé le proc à 1Ghz pour pas que ça me chauffe trop les doigts. 

Mais sinon, c'est impressionant de performancec ... en même temps je viens d'un P4 simple cur donc c'est certain, mais bon, ça fait toujours un choc. Vachement plus impressionant que le passage du P3 600 au P4 2.8  :Smile: 

ça rame jamais  :Smile:  même à 1Ghz en compilant etc, ça va vite.

----------

## Enlight

Jour de chance??? Gentoo 2006.1 livecd with JMicron-Support (JMB363/361/36x)

----------

## Oni92

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Jour de chance??? Gentoo 2006.1 livecd with JMicron-Support (JMB363/361/36x)

 

Je l'ai déjà vu mais il me semble que c'est une version minimaliste modifiée du CD live de Gentoo non? (j'aurai préféré un CD live plus complet   :Very Happy:   enfin ça reste jouable  :Wink:  )

Sinon, pour l'histoire du stage 2 c'est pas un problème de fraicheurs d'ebuild mais plus un problème "optimisation" (les seul stage 3 disponible est un stage 3 i686 (en 32 bits) sur les serveurs si j'ai bien regardé) donc voilà ^^

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai écris ceci

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comme ça, tu vas avoir un Gentoo en 32 Bits....c'est parfait si tu veux pas trop aller de la compliqué pour débuter. 
> 
> 

 

Car je connais 2,3 personnes qui sont en 64 bits autant avec Intel que AMD64, sauf qu'ils ont eux pas mal de trouble pour faire fonctionner mplayer par exemple et plein d'autre problèmes relié à la cohabitation de 32 vs 64 bits.

Donc, une DC2 en 32 bits c'est parfait à mon avis pour avoir un Gentoo qui va compiler comme un malade  :Smile: 

Le gain de performance du dual core est vraiment impressionnant  :Smile: 

J'ai hâte de voir la QuadCore qui va sortir en 2007   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kopp

L'optimisation, c'est un peu de la légende. Tu risque de gagner un demi millième de secondes si tu recompiles tout au départ.

Si on totalise le gain jusqu'à ce que tous soit remis à jour, tu arrives à presque 1 minutes de temps gagner dans ton utilisation de ton ordinateur. Malheureusement, tu as perdu 3H à recompiler system (c'est ce que ça m'a pris, environ)... le gain, voilou.

C'est pas pour rien que les stages 1 et 2 ont été retirés.

----------

## El_Goretto

+1 Kopp.

Surtout pour le C2D, ya polémique concernant les cflags actuels. Certains utilisateurs partent du prescott, d'autres du pentium-m (pour le 32 bits). Le nocona (64 bits), c'est pas franchement mieux. (cf les forums anglophones gentoo)

Bref, comme toute nouvelle archi, c'est souvent en croyant optimiser qu'on faut des boulettes.

----------

## Mickael

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> +1 Kopp.
> 
> Surtout pour le C2D, ya polémique concernant les cflags actuels. Certains utilisateurs partent du prescott, d'autres du pentium-m (pour le 32 bits). Le nocona (64 bits), c'est pas franchement mieux. (cf les forums anglophones gentoo)
> 
> Bref, comme toute nouvelle archi, c'est souvent en croyant optimiser qu'on faut des boulettes.

 

Pour aller un peu loin dans les dire d' El_Goretto regarde à partir de ce lien :

gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

----------

## geekounet

Le Pentium-M, c'est une architecture P6, le Prescott du NetBurst, le Core 2 du ... Core  :Smile: , donc il n'a rien à voir avec les 2 autres dans tous les cas, donc autant prendre celui qui s'en rapproche le plus niveau instructions : prescott (ou nocona pour le 64bit)

----------

## Temet

Moi j'avais lu que l'optimisation, c'était surtout l'inverse. Qu'un bon packager compilera chaque paquet avec des bons flags ... alors que nous (à de rares exceptions près) compilons tous nos paquets avec les même flags.

... par contre, niveau configurabilité et gestion des dépendances, on les enterre tous   :Laughing: Last edited by Temet on Mon Oct 30, 2006 11:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Moi j'avais lu que l'optimisation, c'était surtout l'inverse. Qu'un bon packager compilera chaque paquet avec des bons flags ... alors que nous (à de rares exceptions près) compilons tous nos paquets avec les même flags.
> 
> ... par contre, niveau configurabilité et gestion des dépendances, on est enterre tous  

 

Tu peux le faire avec la configuration des cflags à la volée... un thread exxiste dans le forum....

----------

## Temet

Je le sais, je connais ce thread ... d'ou les "rares exceptions"  :Wink: 

----------

## mornik

J'ai pas de Core2Duo ni de puce machin, mais j'ai un amd x2 4400. Pour l'installation, c'est vraie que je préfère le cd le plus minimaliste pour une raison simple : j'active souvent ssd et je faits mon installation depuis mon portable :p

Après la guerre 32vs64 et bien moi j'ai opté pour le clan 64. Pourquoi ? J'ai acheté un cpu 64 bits donc je veux un système 32 bts, na !

Et pour finir, vu que dès le début je mets ma gentoo en ~amd64 autant tout recompiler tout de suite. Donc  je parts du stage 3 et je faits :

```
emerge --sync

emerge -uaD system

gcc-config si la version de gcc à changée

emerge -e system

emerge -uaD world

```

Trop ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Le Pentium-M, c'est une architecture P6, le Prescott du NetBurst, le Core 2 du ... Core , donc il n'a rien à voir avec les 2 autres dans tous les cas, donc autant prendre celui qui s'en rapproche le plus niveau instructions : prescott (ou nocona pour le 64bit)

 

Ben oui mais non, d'autres arguent que la longueur du pipeline pas bon tout çà, plus proche du pentium-m...

Si c'était aussi évident, hein  :Smile: 

Même les chiffres ne sont pas flagrants.

Je serais presque partisant de repartir sur du i686, en attendant de vrais cflags dédiés (je dis çà, mais j'ai bien sûr essayé les deux -march 32 bits  :Smile: ).

----------

## kopp

La mise à jour de système je veux bien, le recompiler après, pas bien utile à mon avis.

Sinon j'ai un -march-pentium-m -msse3 moi dans les CFLAGS...

Comme tu dis, les chiffres sont pas flagrant de toute manière.

----------

## mornik

 *mornik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Après la guerre 32vs64 et bien moi j'ai opté pour le clan 64. Pourquoi ? J'ai acheté un cpu 64 bits donc je veux un système 32 bts, na !
> 
> 

 

Je voulais bien sur dire 64   :Razz: 

----------

## Oni92

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Le Pentium-M, c'est une architecture P6, le Prescott du NetBurst, le Core 2 du ... Core , donc il n'a rien à voir avec les 2 autres dans tous les cas, donc autant prendre celui qui s'en rapproche le plus niveau instructions : prescott (ou nocona pour le 64bit) 
> 
> Ben oui mais non, d'autres arguent que la longueur du pipeline pas bon tout çà, plus proche du pentium-m...
> 
> Si c'était aussi évident, hein 
> ...

 

Surtout que le Pentium-M et le Core 2 Duo ont le même CPU family (dans /proc/cpuinfo) à la différence du Pentium 4 

Il me semble que à l'époque (j'ai jamais eu de Pentium-M pour confirmer) de la non existence d'entré spécifique au Pentium-M dans GCC, on utilisait pentium-3 -msse2, je vois pas pourquoi on pourra pas faire de même en attendant éventuellement une entré spécifique à Core 2 Duo...

----------

